# boot buckle extenders



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a pair of dalbello boots. The fit of the foot is fine but the upper cuff is too tight (calf too wide). I've already extended the clip and buckle to the max, is anyone aware of a buckle extender or an option for a longer buckle replacement?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Have a pair of dalbello boots. The fit of the foot is fine but the upper cuff is too tight (calf too wide). I've already extended the clip and buckle to the max, is anyone aware of a buckle extender or an option for a longer buckle replacement?


 

Did you try one of these?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Did you try one of these?



yes but it wouldn't stay on, even with duct tape.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

Just joking. I have the same problem. I stick with Head ski boots for this reason. Can tighten the power strap more. Or can you drill another hole to move the buckle or bale?  Drill out the rivets to move it.  I have t-nuts and screws if you thinkk this will work. I can mail them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

Dalbello is right around the corner from Ragged.  Perhaps you should head up for the weekend


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just joking. I have the same problem. I stick with Head ski boots for this reason. Can tighten the power strap more. Or can you drill another hole to move the buckle or bale?  Drill out the rivets to move it.  I have t-nuts and screws if you thinkk this will work. I can mail them.



I'm trying to avoid power tool related mods if i can find a simple solution.  if they made a longer clip that i could just put in place of the old one i think i'd be set.  found a nordica one but not a dalbello specific one.

http://www.edgeandwax.co.uk/4832/products/Nordica_Ski_Boot_Buckle_Extension_Single_.aspx


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Dalbello is right around the corner from Ragged.  Perhaps you should head up for the weekend



i wish but i don't foresee a trip up there again this season


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

How much more do you need?  What boot is it?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Just get new boots!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> How much more do you need?  What boot is it?



i never really measured the distance i'd need, will try tonight when home. dalbello aerro 67


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Just get new boots!



if the footbed didn't fit fine, i would


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

Philpug would be worth giving a shout.  He's the resident Dalbello Pro


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Philpug would be worth giving a shout.  He's the resident Dalbello Pro



thanks, will do. figure i have all summer to find a solution. made it this far with these boots so a few more days ain't gonna kill anyone.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Philpug would be worth giving a shout.  He's the resident Dalbello Pro



Skidmarks from Suburban Sports knows a thing or two about Dalbello too...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

Does the buckle or bale adjust? Or both? Not the microadjustment. Do they physically move by moving to another hole? I can't tell from pics of the boots.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i never really measured the distance i'd need, will try tonight when home. dalbello aerro 67



Look at the shell, sometimes there are already place holders for moving the buckle mount.



deadheadskier said:


> Philpug would be worth giving a shout.  He's the resident Dalbello Pro



His new shop doesn't carry Dalbello and he's wearing Technicas now.



bvibert said:


> Skidmarks from Suburban Sports knows a thing or two about Dalbello too...



Probably your best bet.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> His new shop doesn't carry Dalbello and he's wearing Technicas now.



Wow, I thought he was a Flexon (or at least that style) user for life! :-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Wow, I thought he was a Flexon (or at least that style) user for life! :-o



I guess they had a resident bootfitter for Technica working at their shop (before he got deported back to Germany, lol) who hooked him up with a really sweet set-up.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Does the buckle or bale adjust? Or both? Not the microadjustment. Do they physically move by moving to another hole? I can't tell from pics of the boots.



there is a micro adjustment on the bale and it as far out as possible. the clip side as 3 holes, already on the widest settings. looks like there could be room for a 4th hole.  













ideally a clip with an extra slot or two i think would solve it


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ideally a clip with an extra slot or two i think would solve it



I don't think you have room to make more holes without trouble. I'd check with a dealer to see if you can get either longer bails or a longer clip.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

guess you should of thought of this before getting calf implants


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> guess you should of thought of this before getting calf implants



planning in advance has never been one of my strengths


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> there is a micro adjustment on the bale and it as far out as possible. the clip side as 3 holes, already on the widest settings. looks like there could be room for a 4th hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be close for the extra hole.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I would be close for the extra hole.



yeah, i'd be worried it could rip through and will keep looking for replacement parts before taking out the drill.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

Could move the buckle instead.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Could move the buckle instead.



that's true.  the top buckle has plenty of room to move forward.  i have a drill and i have (or had) a rivet gun, hmm... perhaps not a bad option of last resort.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

Use t nut and screw. No rivet. I can send sone to you.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Use t nut and screw. No rivet. I can send sone to you.



thanks. if i end up down that road i would greatly appreciate the hardware.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just joking. I have the same problem. I stick with Head ski boots for this reason. Can tighten the power strap more. Or can you drill another hole to move the buckle or bale?  Drill out the rivets to move it.  I have t-nuts and screws if you thinkk this will work. I can mail them.



Did this on my Langes...Worked out perfect

steveo


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

The super obvious answer, go see a good boot fitter - I'm sure that he/she has seen and successfully dealt with this type of problem before, and in the end it likely won't cost you much more than what you would have spent in parts and mental anguish yourself


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The super obvious answer, go see a good boot fitter



the "solution" is so obvious in my head that i think going to a boot fitter is overkill. of course, my solution is based on the manufacturer selling extra long replacement clips (which i can't determine) that go on in less than 1 minute.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> the "solution" is so obvious in my head that i think going to a boot fitter is overkill. of course, my solution is based on the manufacturer selling extra long replacement clips (which i can't determine) that go on in less than 1 minute.



Who knows, maybe a boot fitter that's been around for a while might have some of those for you!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd recommend seeing Sean the Boot Pro at Okemo before you go slay the POW on Friday


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

Did they fix themselves yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did they fix themselves yet?



no, calling my somewhat local ski shop on Monday. if they don't have clips to sell me i'll go the self-fix route with Puck it's t nut/screw option.

what's the worst thing that can happen? i screw up the boots and have to pay for new ones next season..


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

Duct tape.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Duct tape.



Lady I race with cranks her buckles down extremely tight.  One night for a race, she tightened it to much and snapped the buckle off the side of the boot.  It was the top buckle, so a roll of duct tape was grabbed and her boot was wrapped.  She actually did pretty well that night.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Duct tape.





Hawkshot99 said:


> so a roll of duct tape was grabbed and her boot was wrapped.



i've probably told the story before so i won't go into the details again but i had a convertible and the roof was so badly torn that i used 2 rolls of duct tape every month or so to keep it together.  i wish i'd taken pictures of it.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Use t nut and screw. No rivet. I can send sone to you.



if the offer still stands I'll take you up on it.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> if the offer still stands I'll take you up on it.


 
Send me a pm on how many you need and I will drop them in the mail.


----------

